# Hello from Poland!



## Pietro (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!

My name is Piotr Musial, some of you may know me as Pietro from Soundsonline-forums. I'm currently 24, live in Poland, and guess what! I'm a composer. 

I used to read these boards for quite a while now, and I feel it's time to join some discussions.

If for any reason, anyone wants to listen to my stuff and maybe throw a comment , feel free to visit my website: www.piotrmusial.com

- Piotr


----------



## JohnG (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Piotr,

You have some wonderful material on your site. We are lucky to have you as a member -- welcome.


----------



## bryla (Jun 27, 2008)

Czesc Piotrku!

Witam na VI 
Pozdrowienia z Danii

Tomek


----------



## Pietro (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for warm welcome.

And Nikolas, you are right, I should have mentioned, that I'm also percussionist and drummer. 

See you around! 

- Piotr


----------

